# [VERKAUFE] massig DVDs und Blurays....



## kutty1 (15. November 2017)

*[VERKAUFE] DVDs und Blurays, UPDATE 08.03.18*

Ich  brauche Platz für neues in meinem Regal und habe daher meine Sammlungen  durchforstet, was ich loswerden möchte findet ihr auf der Webseite. Die Liste würde hier nur den Post sprengen^^

Versand nach bzw. innerhalb D und A ist gegen Kostenübernahme selbstverständlich möglich.

Vorauskasse entweder per Paypal Friends oder Banküberweisung.

MfG kutty

PS: Bei durchgestrichenen Titeln war jemand schneller als Ihr


----------



## makoto68 (23. November 2017)

Hmmm, du möchtest auch einige Perlen loswerden, wie man an deiner Liste sieht. Oder machst du es wie ich, DVD kaufen, rippen u. ab auf die Festplatten? Schaut mir eher so aus... .


----------



## kutty1 (24. November 2017)

makoto68 schrieb:


> Hmmm, du möchtest auch einige Perlen loswerden, wie man an deiner Liste sieht. Oder machst du es wie ich, DVD kaufen, rippen u. ab auf die Festplatten? Schaut mir eher so aus... .



Nein so etwas illegales habe ich nicht nötig. Wäre mir alleine schon viel zu Zeit- und Hardwareaufwändig. Das sind einfach Filme die ich mir einmal angeschaut habe und nicht vorhabe nochmal zu schauen.
Und da ständig neue dazukommen, und ich da schon nicht hinterherkomme zu gucken und Amazon Prime auch ständig gute neue Filme bringt, dürfen diese "Perlen" ein neues zu Hause finden.


----------



## makoto68 (24. November 2017)

Illegal, ok ja, aber wenn ich die DVD´s bezahlt habe und NUR für mich rippe...Meine Güte, da habe ich sicher keine Schmerzen.

Grüsse


----------



## kutty1 (28. November 2017)

007 - James Bond - Monsterbox
» 007 - James Bond jagt Dr. No - FSK 16
» 007 - Liebesgrüße aus Moskau - FSK 16
» 007 - Goldfinger - FSK 16
» 007 - Feuerball - FSK 12
» 007 - Man lebt nur zweimal - FSK 12
» 007 - Im Geheimdienst Ihrer Majestät - FSK 16
» 007 - Diamantenfieber - FSK 16
» 007 - Leben und Sterben lassen - FSK 16
» 007 - Der Mann mit dem goldenen Colt - FSK 16
» 007 - Der Spion der mich liebte - FSK 12
» 007 - Moonraker - FSK 12
» 007 - In tödlicher Mission - FSK 12
» 007 - Octopussy - FSK 12
» 007 - Im Angesicht des Todes - FSK 12
» 007 - Der Hauch des Todes - FSK 12
» 007 - Lizenz zum Töten - FSK 16
» 007 - Golden Eye - FSK 16
» 007 - Der Morgen stirbt nie - FSK 16
» 007 - Die Welt ist nicht genug - FSK 12
» 007 - DVD-Sampler Monsterboxextra - FSK 16
007 - Stirb an einem anderen Tag - FSK 12
007 - Casino Royale - FSK 12
007 - Ein Quantum Trost - FSK 12
ZUSAMMEN 75 Euro zzgl. evtl. Portokosten 

Adriano Celentano Collection
» Asso - FSK 6
» Der Bluffer - FSK 12
» Der Brummbär - FSK 6
» Der gezähmte Widerspenstige - FSK 6
» Der Millionenfinger - FSK 6
» Der Supertyp - FSK 12
» Gib dem Affen keinen Zucker - FSK 12
» Grosser, lass die Fetzen fliegen - FSK 16
ZUSAMMEN 15 Euro zzgl. evtl. Portokosten 

Helge Schneider Edition (4DVDs)
» TEXAS - Doc Snyder hält die Welt in Atem - FSK 6
» Praxis Doktor Hasenbein! - FSK 6
» 00 Schneider Jagd auf Nihil Baxter - FSK 6
» JazzClub der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm - FSK 6
ZUSAMMEN 5 Euro zzgl. evtl. Portokosten 

Folgende DVDs FSK 0-16 stehen hier zum Verkauf:
Je Disc 2 Euro (außer dahinter steht was anderes) zzgl. evtl. Versandkosten 

12 Monkeys - FSK 16
127 Hours - FSK 12 (NUR DISC kein Hüllen Cover)
21 - FSK 12
24 Stunden Angst - FSK 16
28 Tage - FSK 12
3 Engel für Charlie - Volle Power - FSK 16
30 über Nacht - FSK 6
39,90 - FSK 16
40 Tage und 40 Nächte - FSK 12
50 erste Dates - FSK 6
7 Zwerge - Männer allein im Wald - FSK 0
8 Mile - FSK 12
Ab durch die Hecke - FSK 0
Abgefahren - FSK 12
Aeon Flux - FSK 12
Air America - FSK 12
Akte X - Der Film - FSK 12
Alf Poier - Kill Eulenspiegel - FSK 12
Alf Poier - Mitsubischi - FSK 12
Alf Poier - Zen - FSK 0
Always Outnumbered - FSK 16
Assassins - Die Killer - FSK 16
Australien - FSK 0
Back to Gaya - FSK 6
Bad Boys (mit Jean Penn) - FSK 16
Barfuss - FSK 6
Basic - FSK 16
Be Cool - FSK 12
Beim ersten Mal - FSK 12
Beim Leben meiner Schwester - FSK 12
Besser geht´s nicht - FSK 6
Blind Side - FSK 6
Blind Wedding - FSK 12
Born to be wild - saumäßig unterwegs - FSK 12
Braveheart - FSK 16
Bride Wars - Beste Feindinnen - FSK 0
Brothers Grimm - FSK 12
Bruce Allmächtig - FSK 6
Brügge sehen und sterben? - FSK 16
Burn after reading - FSK 12
Butterfly Effect - 2-Disc Edition - FSK 16
Casablanca - FSK 6
Cats & Dogs - FSK 6
Catwoman - FSK 12
Chocolat - FSK 6
Collateral - FSK 16
Comedy Edition: Zwei vom Affen gebissen + Soulman + Puppenmord - FSK 16
Confessions - Das Party-Girl - FSK 6
Cool & Fool - FSK 12
Coyote Ugly - FSK 6
Dan mitten im Leben - FSK 0
DareDevil - FSK 12
Das Beste kommt zum Schluss - FSK 0
Das Boot, Steelbook - FSK 12 - 5€
Das Bourne Ultimatum - FSK 12
Das Gesetz der Macht - FSK 12
Das kleine Arschloch und der alte Sack - FSK 12
Das perfekte Verbrechen - FSK 12
Das Vermächtnis der Tempelritter - FSK 12
Das Wunder von Bern, 2-Disc-Special Edition - FSK 6 - 5€
Daylight - FSK 12
Death Proof - Todsicher - FSK 16
Der Babynator - FSK 6
Der City Hai - FSK 16
Der Club der Teufelinnen - FSK 12
Der Einsatz - FSK 12
Der JA-Sager - FSK 6
Der Kaufhaus Cop - FSK 6
Der Kautions-Cop - FSK 12
Der Klang des Herzens - FSK 6
Der perfekte Mann - FSK 0
Der Prinz und Ich - FSK 0
Der Spion und sein Bruder - FSK 12
Der Staatsfeind Nr.1 - FSK 12
Der Sturm - FSK 12
Der Tag an dem die Erde still stand - FSK 12
Der Teufel trägt Prada - FSK 0
Der Tod steht ihr gut - FSK 12
Der Untergang - FSK 12
Der Wixxer - FSK 12
Der Zoowärter - FSK 0
Dejavu - FSK 12
Dick und Jane - FSK 6
Die Aufschneider - FSK 6
Die Bestimmer - FSK 0
Die Bourne Identität - FSK 12
Die Bourne Verschwörung - FSK 12
Die Dolmetscherin - FSK 12
Die Famile Stone - verloben verboten - FSK 6
Die fetten Jahre sind vorbei - FSK 12
Die Fremde in Dir - FSK 16
Die Insel - FSK 16
Die Mumie - Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers - FSK 16
Die Muse - FSK 0
Die nackte Wahrheit - FSK 12 
Die Rotkäppchen Verschwörung - FSK 6
Die Simpsons - Der Film - FSK 6
Die Stunde der Patrioten - FSK 16
Die Thomas Crown Affäre - FSK 6
Die unglaubliche Reise in einem verrückten Flugzeug - FSK 12
Die Welle - FSK 12
Die Wolke - FSK 12
Die Wutprobe - FSK 12
Die XXL DVD - Volume 1: Die Anwältin + Ozean in Flammen + Eine Frau steht ihren Mann - FSK 16
Die XXL DVD - Volume 2: Millennium + Ein Mädchen namens Dinky + Für Königin und Vaterland - FSK 16
Disturbia - FSK 16
Double Science-Fiction DVDs: The Core + Clockstoppers - FSK 12
Driven - FSK 12
Dumm gelaufen - Kidnapping für Anfänger - FSK 12
Ein Chef zum verlieben - FSK 0
Ein Date mit Hindernissen - FSK 6
Ein verrückter Tag in New York - FSK 6
Einer flog über das Kuckucksnest - FSK 12
End Game - FSK 16
Er steht einfach nicht auf dich - FSK 0
Evan allmächtig - FSK 6
Extreme Rage - FSK 16
FBI Negotiator - Die Unterhändlerin - FSK 12
FC Venus - FSK 6
Firestorm - Brennendes Inferno - FSK 16
Firewall - FSK 16
Flashdance - FSK 12
Flight Girls - FSK 0
Flightplan - Ohne jede Spur - FSK 12
Fluch der Karibik - 3-Disc-Special-Edition - FSK 12 - 5 €
Fluch der Karibik 2 - FSK 12
Französisch für Anfänger - FSK 6
Freaky Friday - FSK 0
Free Rainer - dein Fernseher lägt - FSK 12
Freundinnen und andere Monster - FSK 6
Friday after next - FSK 12
Garfield - Der Film - FSK 0
Garfield 2 - FSK 0
Get Smart - FSK 12
Ghost Rider - FSK 12
Girls United - FSK 6
Goal I - FSK 12
Goal II - FSK 12
Goal III - FSK 12
Good Bye Lenin - Deluxe 3 Disc Edition - FSK 12 - 5€
Gran Torino - FSK 12
Grasgeflüster - FSK 6
Half a Chance - FSK 16
Hals über Kopf - FSK 12
Hancock - FSK 12
Hardball - FSK 12
Hart am Limit - FSK 16
Helden aus der zweiten Reihe - FSK 12
Helden der Nacht - FSK 16
Hellboy - Die goldene Armee - FSK 12
Hide and Seek - FSK 16
Hitch der Datedoktor - FSK 0
Honey - FSK 0
Hostage - FSK 16
Hotel New Hampshire - FSK 16
Hunting Party - FSK 12
I am Legend - FSK 16
Ich beide und Sie - FSK 16
Ich, du und der Andere - FSK 0
Illuminati - FSK 12
Im Dutzend billiger - FSK 0
Im Dutzend billiger 2 - FSK 0
In 80 Tagen um die Welt - FSK 6
In America - FSK 12
In den Schuhen meiner Schwester - FSK 6
Inside Hollywood - FSK 12
Italien - FSK 0
Jack Black Gullivers Reisen - FSK 6 (NUR DISC kein Hüllen Cover)
Jalla! Jalla! - FSK 12
Jarhead - FSK 12
Jede Menge Ärger - FSK 12
Jennifer 8 - FSK 16
Joe Jedermann - FSK 6
Jumper - FSK 12
Juno - FSK 6
Kein Bund für´s Leben - FSK 12
KeinOhrHasen - FSK 12
Kein Vater von gestern - FSK 0
Kentucky Fried Movie - FSK 16
Kick it like Beckham - FSK 6
Kiss Kiss Bang Bang - FSK 16
Kiss of Death und High Crimes - FSK 16
Klick - FSK 6
Krieg der Welten - 2-Disc Special Edition - FSK 12
Kung Fu Panda - FSK 6
L.A. Crash - FSK 12
Lara Croft - Tomb Raider - FSK 12
Lass dir was einfallen - FSK 6
Last Samurai - 2-Disc Special Edition - FSK 16
Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an - FSK 12
Léon - Der Profi - FSK 16
Liebe in jeder Beziehung- FSK 6
Love Vegas - FSK 6
Lucky#Slevin - FSK 16
Lügen haben lange Beine - FSK 6
Mad Money - FSK 12
Madagascar - FSK 0
Madagascar 2 - FSK 0
Männerpension - FSK 12
Marley & Ich - FSK 0
Master & Commander - FSK 12
Meine Braut, ihr Vater und ich - FSK 6
Meine Frau, ihre Schwiegereltern und ich - FSK 6
Mel Brooks Die verrückte Geschichte der Welt - FSK 16
Men in Black I+II Collectors Box - 3 Discs - FSK 12 - 5€
Michael Clayton - FSK 12
Millions - FSK 12
Mission Impossible 3 - FSK 12
Miss Undercover - FSK 12
Miss Undercover 2 - FSK 12
Mitten ins Herz - FSK 0
Monkey Bone - FSK 12
Morgen, Ihr Luschen - FSK 12
Mr. und Mrs. Smith Soundtrack Edition - FSK 12
Mut zur Wahrheit - FSK 12
My Big Fat Greek Wedding- FSK 0
Nach 7 Tagen ausgeflittert - FSK 12
Nacht über Manhattan - FSK 12
Nachts im Museum - FSK 6
Nachts im Museum II - FSK 6
National Security - FSK 12
Neues vom Wixxer - FSK 6
New York für Anfänger - FSK 6 
New York Taxi - FSK 12
Next - FSK 16
Next Friday - FSK 12
Nichts zu verzollen - FSK 12
Nurse Betty - FSK 16
NVA - FSK 6
Offroad - FSK 12
Ohne Worte - FSK 12
Operation - Broken Arrow - FSK 16
Operation - Kingdom - FSK 16
Out of Time - Der tödliche Auftrag - FSK 16
Party Animals - FSK 12
Passwort: Swordfish - FSK 16
Patch Adams - Ein Doktor mit Herz - FSK 6
Payback - FSK 16
Pretty Woman - FSK 12
Projekt Peacemaker - FSK 16
Pulp Fiction - FSK 16
Radio Rock Revolution - FSK 12
Rat Race - Der nackte Wahnsinn - FSK 12
Ratatouille - FSK 0
Redemption - FSK 16
Reine Geschmackssache - FSK 6
Revolver - FSK 16
Rezept zum Verlieben - FSK 0
Rob-B-Hood - FSK 12
Rocky Balboa - FSK 12
Rodman Downunder - FASK 16
Rush Hour 2 - FSK 12
Rush Hour 3 - FSK 12
Sahara - FSK 16
Save the last Dance - FSK 12
Schindler´s Liste - 2-Disc-Edition - FSK 12
Schlimmer geht´s immer! - FSK 6
Schnappt Shorty - FSK 12
Schräger als Fiktion - FSK 6
Schwer verliebt - FSK 6
Schwere Jungs - Stealing Harvard - FSK 12
Shade - FSK 16
Shrek - Der tollkühne Held - FSK 0
Sieben Leben - FSK 12
Siegfried - FSK 6
Smokin Aces - FSK 16
Southland Tales + Donnie Darko, Steelbook, 2-MovieSet - FSK 16
Spanglish - FSK 6
Speed 2 Cruise Control - FSK 12
Spider-Man - FSK 12
Spider-Man 2 - FSK 12
Spider-Man 3 - FSK 12
Spiel auf Bewährung - FSK 12
Spiel ohne Regeln - FSK 12
Spurwechsel - FSK 12
Starsky & Hutch - FSK 16
Starter For 10 - FSK 0
Station Agent - FSK 0
Stealth - Unter dem Radar - FSK 12
Stellungswechsel - FSK 12
Stiefbrüder - FSK 12
Stirb langsam 4.0 - FSK 16
Super Troopers - Die Superbullen - FSK 12
Superbad - FSK 16
Sweet home Alabama - Liebe auf Umwegen - FSK 0
Syriana - FSK 12
Tage des Donners - FSK 12
Terminal - FSK 0
Terminator 3 - FSK 16
Thank you for smoking - FSK 12
The 51st State - FSK 16
The awful truth - Collection 1 - 2 Discs - FSK 12 - 3€
The awful truth - Collection 2 - 2 Discs - FSK 12 - 3€
The Bank - FSK 12
The big Lebowksi - FSK 12
The Day after Tomorrow - FSK 12
The good Shepherd - FSK 12
The International - FSK 16
The Italian Job - Charlie staubt Millionen ab! - FSK 12
The Italian Job - Jagd auf Millionen - FSK 12
The Manchurian Candidate - FSK 12
The Marine - FSK 16
The Tuxedo - Gefahr im Anzug - FSK 12
These Girls - Beste Freundinnen teieln alles - FSK 16
Todeszug nach Yuma - FSK 16
Tödliche Versprechen - FSK 16
Trade - Willkommen in Amerika - FSK 16
Trainingday - FSK 16
Trennung mit Hindernissen - FSK 6
Tricks - FSK 12
Troja - 2-Disc Edition - FSK 16
Tropic Thunder - FSK 16
... und dann kam Polly - FSK 0
U-900 - FSK 6
Um Kopf und Kragen - FSK 12
Unbesiegbar - FSK 6
Unzertrennlich - FSK 6
Very Bad Things - FSK 16
Verrückt nach Mary - FSK 12
Verrückte Weihnachten - FSK 0
Vier Brüder - FSK 16
Voll auf die Nüsse - FSK 12
Voll gepunktet - FSK 6
Voll verheiratet - FSK 6
Walk the Line - FSK 6
Walking Tall - FSK 16
Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht (Der Film) - FSK 12
Wenn Liebe so einfach wäre - FSK 12
Wenn man vom Teufel spricht... - FSK 12
Werner gekotzt wird später - FSK 6
Wie werde ich ihn los - in 10 Tagen - FSK 6
Wir verstehen uns wunderbar - FSK 0
Wo die Liebe hinfällt - FSK 0
Zentraleuropa - FSK 0
Zombieland - FSK 16
Zoolander - FSK 12
ZweiOhrKüken - FSK 12


Folgende BluRays FSK 0-16 stehen hier zum Verkauf:
Je Disc 4 Euro (außer dahinter steht was anderes) zzgl. evtl. Versandkosten 

10.000 BC (BD) - FSK 12
300 (BD) - FSK 16
50 Dead Men Walking (BD) - FSK 16
7 Psychos, Steelbook (BD) - FSK 16 - 10€
#9 (BD) - FSK 12
Abbitte (BD) - FSK 12
After Earth (BD) - FSK 12
Agent Ranjid rettet die Welt (BD) - FSK 6
All Beauty Must Die (BD) - FSK 16
Alles erlaubt (BD) - FSK 16
Alvin und die Chipmunks (BD) - FSK 0
Alvin und die Chipmunks 2 (BD) - FSK 0
Alvin und die Chipmunks - Chipbruch (BD) - FSK 0
AMY (BD) - FSK 0
An American Crime (BD) - FSK 16
Argo (BD) - FSK 12 - (2x)
Bad Country (BD) - FSK 16
Baron Münchhausen (BD) - FSK 6
Beate Uhse (BD) - FSK 12
Bekas - Das Abenteuer von zwei Superhelden (BD) - FSK 6
Briefe an Julia (BD) - FSK 0
Bro´(BD) - FSK 16
Brüno (BD) - FSK 16
Burke & Hare (BD) - FSK 16
Chronicle - Wozu bist du fähig? (BD) - FSK 16
Contraband (BD) - FSK 16
Das Bourne Vermächtnis (BD) - FSK 12
Das Schwergewicht (BD) - FSK 12
Das Spiel ihres Lebens (BD) - FSK 0
Der Diktator (BD) - FSK 12
Der fremde Sohn (BD) - FSK 12
Der Hobbit eine unerwartete Reise - 2Discs (BD) - FSK 12
Der Partykönig von Ibiza (BD) - FSK 12
Der seltsame Fall des Benjamin Button (BD) - FSK 12 - (2x)
Der Vorleser (BD) - FSK 12
Der Womanizer (BD) - FSK 12
Die Kinder des Senor Noble (BD) - FSK 0
Die Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde (BD) - FSK 12
Die Reise zur geheimnisvollen Insel (BD) - FSK 6
Die Relativitätstheorie der Liebe (BD) - FSK 12
Die Superbullen (BD) - FSK 12
Don Jon (BD) - FSK 16
Downstream (BD) - FSK 16
Drachenzähmen leicht gemacht (BD) - FSK 6
Eddie the Eagle - Alles ist möglich (BD) - FSK 0
Fastest (BD) - FSK 12
Felon (BD) - FSK 16
Frost/Nixon (BD) - FSK 6
Haben Sie das von den Morgans gehört (BD) - FSK 6
Hasta la Vista (BD) - FSK 12
Hauptsache verliebt (BD) - FSK 6
Hello Goodbye (BD) - FSK 12
Invictus (BD) - FSK 12
Jason Bourne (BD) - FSK 16
JCVD (BD) - FSK 16
Johnny English - Jetzt erst recht (BD) - FSK 6
Kabinett ausser Kontrolle (BD) - FSK 12
Kampf der Titanen (BD) - FSK 12
Kill the boss (BD) - FSK 16
Klitschko (BD) - FSK 12
La Linea - The Line (BD) - FSK 16
La Linea 2 (BD) - FSK 16
Las Bandidas (BD) - FSK 16
Legion (BD) - FSK 16
Lone Ranger (BD) - FSK 12
Lovestories (BD) - FSK 12
Madagascar 3 - Flucht durch Europa (BD) - FSK 6
Männer (BD) - FSK 12
Männertrip (BD) - FSK 16
Mandela - Der lange Weg zur Freiheit (BD) - FSK 12
Men in Black 3 (BD) - FSK 12
Midnight in Paris (BD) - FSK 0
My Big Fat Greek Summer (BD) - FSK 0
Ohne Limit (BD) - FSK 16 - (2x)
Oxford Murders (BD) - FSK 16
Percy Jackson - Diebe im Olymp (BD) - FSK 12
Planet 51 (BD) - FSK 6
Point Blank (BD) - FSK 16
Sherlock Holmes - Spiel im Schatten (BD) - FSK 12
Short Term 12 Stille Helden (BD) - FSK 12
Shrek - der Dritte (BD) - FSK 0
Silver Linings (BD) - FSK 12
Spiel mit der Angst (BD) - FSK 16
Stürmische Zeiten - Gib niemals auf (BD) - FSK 12
Syriana (BD) - FSK 12
Ted (BD) - FSK 16 - (2x)
The Kings Speech (BD) - FSK 6
The Voices (BD) - FSK 16
WildChild (BD) - FSK 0
Yogi Bär (BD) - FSK 0
Young adult (BD) - FSK 12
Zorn der Titanen (BD) - FSK 12



FSK 18 Titel: 

Folgende DVDs FSK 18 stehen hier zum Verkauf:
Je Disc 2 Euro (außer dahinter steht was anderes) zzgl. evtl. Versandkosten 

Bad Boys - Harte Jungs (UNCUT) - FSK 18
Bad Boys II (UNCUT) - FSK 18
Crank - streng limitiert - FSK 18
Crank 2 - 2 Disc Special Edition - FSK 18
Da Block Party I + II, Blechhülle, Special Edition - FSK 18
Death Race - FSK 18
Fight Club - FSK 18
From Dusk Till Dawn - FSK 18
Hitman - FSK 18
Hooligans II - FSK 18
Ich weiss, wer mich getötet hat - FSK 18
Invisible Target - FSK 18
Planet Terror - FSK 18
Rache - FSK 18
Shoot ´em up - FSK 18
Shooter - FSK 18
Smokin Aces 2 - FSK 18
Street Kings - FSK 18
The Art of War - FSK 18
The Hitcher - FSK 18
The Mechanic - FSK 18
Wanted - FSK 18
Windtalkers - FSK 18
Wrong side of town - FSK 18


Folgende BluRays FSK 18 stehen hier zum Verkauf:
Je Disc 4 Euro (außer dahinter steht was anderes) zzgl. evtl. Versandkosten 

300 - Rise of an Empire (BD) - FSK 18
Agent Hamilton (BD) - FSK 18
Centurion (BD) - FSK 18
Chain of command (BD) - FSK 18
Final Destination 4 (BD) - FSK 18
Final Destination 5 (BD) - FSK 18
RoboCop (BD) - FSK 18


----------

